# What do you think?



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you think of this little guy that I'm thinking about getting this weekend. He is 100% ND and can be registered and his dam is a 4* milker.


----------



## Megano44 (Sep 25, 2013)

He's so
Cute!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

He has wattles, which I've never been very fond of and that means at least 50% of his kids will have wattles right?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What's wrong with wattles? I think he looks very cute.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I've just never been a fan but they are starting to grow on me. LOL


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

mhoward2 said:


> He has wattles, which I've never been very fond of and that means at least 50% of his kids will have wattles right?


yes but they are so cute!! if you bing heritability of wattles in goats it will bring a really good chart out of Australia with different goat traits and their heritability. it is very interesting


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I adore waddles! My mom and my dad and I all think they're the best thing ever!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, what do you think of the little buck? I wouldn't be able to count on him this spring but in the fall I could. I can get him for $75 without papers and I really don't care about papers at this time. I am just looking for a nice buck. What do you think of his color? Do you think he will throw nice colors?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I think he will throw nice colors but it also depends on the doe you breed him to. I bought a black and white buck ND this year he will be breeding one of my does soon. Anyway I saw pictures of all his past kids and only one had black on her! I hope you get this boy he sounds like he would be well worth it!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

what are you breeding him to? he should be able to be used for sure at 5 months on any doe, sooner if the does are nigerians or pygmy. I know you sad that you dont care about papers at this time however,i would get the papers on him becuase he has the good milk genetics that you want, and you need to be able to prove it. It saddens me when good genetics just goes down the tubes for the lack of papers, how much do they want with papers, as i have said before you can have the greatest genetics in the world, but if you cant prove the genetics, it's just a goat .this is especially true of nigerians because ADGA does not register grade nigerians whatsoever, it will make registering mini whatevers possible with mdga or if you decide to buy reg nigerians that wil simplify their registrations. Your children look about the right age for 4-H are they interested im showing? most states require papers of some sort to show.
i like the buck. I like his legs. I like his rump which is long and level. I like his neck. i wish his chine was a little stronger, but he is too young to be too critical as kids grow one end one month and the other end the next month! he appears to have good body capacity. i'd like to see pictures from the front and especially from the back to see his width of escutcheon.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

With papers they are wanting $250. I'll ask if I can get more pictures. I have ask for pics of his dam.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

$250 is VERY reasonable for a registered buckling. I say get the papers too...we switched to registered and that means new does, but the buck is half your herd. Even if you get unregistered does for now, get those papers on the buck. that way, if you switch later (and you will liekly want too) you can without having to sell your buck. Think about it...registered goats cost the same to feed and care for as unregistered, but any offspring you sell will only bring in a fraction fo the money for you. A registered buck will pay for himself with ONE kids sale. I am speaking from experience....my unregistered doe is my best milker. Her kids come from milking line bucks but I can't get half of what my registered does kids will sell for. AT LEAST with the registered buck, I can register than IDGA as 75% (my doe;s sire was registered), but this doesn't do much for a boost in price on her kids, which if registered would command $500 each. I only get about $125. Yet...she costs as much to keep as the $500 goats that give me $500 kids...


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

$250 for a reg. buck with a 4* dam is cheap. i would want at least twice that. and his conformation seems great for a baby. well worth the extra money.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Here is a picture of his dam. What do you think?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

We are going to take a look at him hopefully this morning. We don't plan to get him registered at this time but the owner said I could later on if I wanted to.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

she looks like a nice doe. but i would not wait too long to get his papers, if he is good enough to breed your does, he should be good enough to get his papers, get them asap. papers have a way of getting lost as i found earlier this summer when i tried (notice i said tried) to get a beautiful pair of alpine does registered. if you choose not to get him registered you lose that 4* and his value goes down to unknown pedigree (just a goat). in any case make sure he is tatooed so that the breeder will have that info to go back to when you want his papers. what kind of does do you have now? if they are registered anythings getting his papers is crucial. and you need to get his papers before you use him. meanwhile at least get his pedigree on paper from the seller, if you dont he will probably "forget" the pedigree and then you are really in a bad situation.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I will be breeding him to my young Nigerians. Here are a few pictures of the ones I will be breeding.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, my does aren't registered.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

well, since your does arent registered, you can do a NOA (native on appearance) registration through IDGR. if your buck is registered you can then register the offspring with IDGR as 50%. breed again to a registered buck and those off spring will be 75% then thoeir offspring will be full registered American nigerian dwarfs through IDGRR. i know this sounds complicated but it really isnt and reg papers are $5 each through IDGR. 4-h will accept any of these papers for their shows. you can call IDGR for more info but they are great people to work with and IDGR is the only registry that accepts both grade nigerians and mini anythings. mdga will accept all the mini anythings but not grade nigerians.anyway i will say you can always get your money back on a registered buck and not so much on a grade because everyone wants registered bucks with proof of his genetics.


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

What do you think about these 2? The bigger one is triple registered, 2.5 yrs proven breeder for $150. The black & white one is 7 months old w/ blue eyes for $100 but previous owner lost papers.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

see what i mean about getting papers? i would get the older buck as he has his papers and he looks pretty good albeit his feet need trimmed, but both need trimmed imo. i like the black and gold coloring as well. the horn situation is this: the younger one has horns that stick straight up which is not good for other goats or people too many accidents with that kind of horn. the black and gold buck has horns that lay flatter and thus not as much of a danger. you say the older one is a proven breeder what do his offspring look like? if the previous owner lost the papers on the young one does he have a tatoo because you can get the info you need for new papers from adga if he doesnt have a tatoo then i bet he may be registerable but never was. but despite his blue eyes i wouldnt take him because of his horns.that's my opinion.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

New here and but want to say I fully agree. I have unregistered does and when I breed I will be looking for a registered Buck.
All things being equal (between 2 bucks, not money wise I would pay more) I would choose the registered one- as the kids will be worth more when I go to place them....or even, easier to place....


----------

